# Comparison between two cartier watches



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

I was wondering what some of you guys thought about the "Cartier de calibre" watch and the "cartier roadster large" watch, design wise compare and contrast and which do u think is the better looking watch more blingy(if u think so) and which jumps out more that is catches your eye more.

For me its a hard choice cause i believe carter designs all their watches with the utmost attention and detail. but even though i own a roadster i would give the edge to the calibre simply cause i believe its just muchore detailing with that case than the roadster i am actually looking to pick one up with a white face ss braclet.

I'd love to hear your opinions.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

You just woke up the 'fashion watch police'. I have a problem with the crown design of the Roadster.


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

As a tip, when as asking to discuss designs, it is helpful to include pics. Let me help you

*Calibre*









*Roadster*


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

To your question, for me the Calibre has a more unique design, is more blingy, and catches my eye more.


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

The Calibre comes out overwhelmingly on top.

I would say that the Roadster is more 'blingy' if that is something that is important to you.

Both in terms of movement and design the Calibre de Cartier is certainly what I would choose.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

I dont like the Roadster at all. I saw them in person this week at a Cartier AD and the crown+cyclops design is something I can never get over. The Cartier that grabbed me the most was the new XL Ronde Solo automatic. At 42mm and and nice slim clean case, it was stunning and oh I wouldve grabbed it right there if I could afford it. Definitely worth checking out IMO.

Caliber de Cartier was nice as well, way too pricey for me, but it looked pretty good.


----------



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> You just woke up the 'fashion watch police'. I have a problem with the crown design of the Roadster.


Haha no im just trying to get a discussion going here, im always open to hearing others views.

Sorry about the pics i couldn't figure out how to add em.


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

+1 for Caliber de Cartier


----------



## VRT (Jan 24, 2012)

dc919 said:


> Haha no im just trying to get a discussion going here...


Here as opposite to Cartier forum?


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

yeah 'we' not using that new forum now ?


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

watchma said:


> yeah 'we' not using that new forum now ?


Well it is new so not everyone knows about it. I'm sure this thread may get moved there soon.


----------



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

Athram said:


> The Calibre comes out overwhelmingly on top.
> 
> I would say that the Roadster is more 'blingy' if that is something that is important to you.
> 
> Both in terms of movement and design the Calibre de Cartier is certainly what I would choose.


I see, so what would you say makes the roadster more blingy.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Athram said:


> Well it is new so not everyone knows about it. I'm sure this thread may get moved there soon.


I persuaded a mod to do it for you , you owe him now ;-)


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

dc919 said:


> I see, so what would you say makes the roadster more blingy.


Personally I think its the crown that makes the Roadster a lot more blingy. The Roadster crown really stands out. The Calibre case design is a lot more discreet even though the dial is more eye catching than the Roadster's.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

i love everything about the roadster .....but the crown stops me cold. i love everything about the cal de cartier but the date window slows me down. the cdc is such a good looking watch i would easily overlook the date window...no contest!


----------



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

novedl said:


> i love everything about the roadster .....but the crown stops me cold. i love everything about the cal de cartier but the date window slows me down. the cdc is such a good looking watch i would easily overlook the date window...no contest!


So would some of u say that fr example 2 people walk into a room both wearing one of the watches, would u guys agree that the calibre would stand out more ?


----------



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

As much as i think it stands out more i also have a feeling that its sort of lacking that "cartier look" also the braclet while nice reminds me a lot of the oyster braclet not saying its a bad thing but cartier always seems to stand out in these types of details not really come off as a copy.


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

dc919 said:


> So would some of u say that fr example 2 people walk into a room both wearing one of the watches, would u guys agree that the calibre would stand out more ?


If someone was looking specifically at their watches then yes the Calibre would probably attract more attention. The Roadster looks more blingy and most people would just dismiss it as a flashy watch.
The Calibre however I believe people would look twice at (a good thing) just because the dial design is so unusual.



dc919 said:


> As much as i think it stands out more i also have a feeling that its sort of lacking that "cartier look" also the braclet while nice reminds me a lot of the oyster braclet not saying its a bad thing but cartier always seems to stand out in these types of details not really come off as a copy.


Well there are only so many designs you can have for a bracelet. A lot of bracelets look similar. If it is a major concern you can always get the Calibre with a leather strap.


----------



## leicamaster (Jul 3, 2012)

My mother owns a Roadster and I hate the look of it. I would go for the Calibre.


----------



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

Athram said:


> If someone was looking specifically at their watches then yes the Calibre would probably attract more attention. The Roadster looks more blingy and most people would just dismiss it as a flashy watch.
> The Calibre however I believe people would look twice at (a good thing) just because the dial design is so unusual.
> 
> Well there are only so many designs you can have for a bracelet. A lot of bracelets look similar. If it is a major concern you can always get the Calibre with a leather strap.


Oh no dnt get me wrong i like their braclet i think its very nice just saying it sort reminds me of an oyster.

I also agree that it'd jump out more than the roadster.

What do u think about how they made the case brushed it that polished the bezel and edges along with the crown. You like that look? Or would you rather have a polished case? Or more polished than what it is.


----------



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

@athram,

What do you think between the santos 100 chrono vs the calibre de cartier


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

dc919 said:


> @athram,
> 
> What do you think between the santos 100 chrono vs the calibre de cartier


Personally I prefer the Calibre. That is just my opinion though; we are after all comparing a watch with a chronograph to one without.


----------



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

Athram said:


> Personally I prefer the Calibre. That is just my opinion though; we are after all comparing a watch with a chronograph to one without.


Which would u say is the better looking watch? Between the 2?


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

dc919 said:


> Which would u say is the better looking watch? Between the 2?


The Calibre.


----------



## leicamaster (Jul 3, 2012)

I would vote for the Calibre over the Santos chrono as well.


----------



## cuts33 (Jan 3, 2011)

+1 for the Calibre. The detailing is superb. 

I do prefer the leather strap. I have never seen a watch before that looks so different on a strap versus a bracelet. 

On the bracelet, it feels like a very heavy, substantial sports watch. On the strap, it looks very refined and very "Cartier" if that makes sense.


----------



## jnelson3097 (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a similar dilemma when I was looking at a Cartier. At first I wanted a Roadster but then I realized the Calibre came on a bracelet and that quickly made my decision a lot easier. The Calibre is a great watch. It wore very nice and seemed to be a lot thinner than some of the other watches I had. The Roadster crown was also a dealbreaker for me. Here are some pics of my now departed Calibre. I sold it along with another watch to fund a milestone watch. If I could have kept it, I would have.


----------



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

So what would u guys says for the calibre on the braclet vs strap and also black vs white face.

And whxh face would go better with what band.


----------



## leicamaster (Jul 3, 2012)

I love the white face on a black strap, then again I hate bracelets.


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

Black dial on black leather is my favourite combination for the Calibre.


----------



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

Athram said:


> Black dial on black leather is my favourite combination for the Calibre.
> 
> View attachment 829436


What is your opinion on the braclet versions?


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

dc919 said:


> What is your opinion on the braclet versions?


I prefer leather on all my watches so my opinion is biased. However it is a good quality bracelet that comes with the Calibre.


----------



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

Athram said:


> I prefer leather on all my watches so my opinion is biased. However it is a good quality bracelet that comes with the Calibre.


Which set up would u say does the watch more justice?


----------



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

Athram said:


> I prefer leather on all my watches so my opinion is biased. However it is a good quality bracelet that comes with the Calibre.


Also how long do you think the strap would last if u wore it everyday


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

dc919 said:


> Also how long do you think the strap would last if u wore it everyday


Cartier say that under normal everyday use one of their leather straps will last 6 to 12 months. Which is about the same as any other strap out there.


----------



## HPoirot (Jan 31, 2011)

Longevity of the strap also depends on your climate, and your personal skin type. 

It's humid and hot all year round where i come from, and i tend to perspire easily. 

Leather straps don't last long for me. 

That said, i prefer the Calibre on leather, but my lifestyle really prevents me from having one. And the calibre on bracelet doesn't look as nice.


----------



## jnelson3097 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the butterfly deployant clasp that Cartier uses with the Calibre so it made getting it on a bracelet easy for me. I liked the look of the leather strap, but couldn't spend the money on something that I wasn't sure on. From what I've read, its very hard to find the perfect fit with the strap. I don't know how true that is, but I thought the watch worked and looked very well on the bracelet.


----------



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

How popular would u say this watch is because i haven't seen it aroud a lot really. Is it because it doesn't appeal to people much or what?


----------



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

How well would this watch hold its value


----------



## jnelson3097 (Mar 28, 2010)

I wouldn't count on a the Calibre keeping a very high resale value, but with that being said, I also wouldn't worry factor in resale since I tend to buy watches and keep them around. A situation came up when I decided to sell my Calibre otherwise I'd still have it. As for how popular the watch is, it seems like people either love it or hate it. All that matters is if you like it.


----------



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

One more question inteigues me. Between the cartiet roadster chrono bs the calibre two tone rose gold / stainless model. Which would u guys prefer more also to add to this the roadster chrono or the regular calibre in overall looks.


----------



## jnelson3097 (Mar 28, 2010)

dc919 said:


> One more question inteigues me. Between the cartiet roadster chrono bs the calibre two tone rose gold / stainless model. Which would u guys prefer more also to add to this the roadster chrono or the regular calibre in overall looks.


Still not a fan of the Roadster's crown so the Calibre still gets the vote.


----------



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

In the caseback of the calibre it has a month and a year on it something like next...then a month and a number what is it for?


----------



## dc919 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bumpp


----------



## New_e46 (Jan 14, 2012)

My Calibre also has this sticker with "NEXT OCT 13". Anyone can shed some light on this?


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

New_e46 said:


> My Calibre also has this sticker with "NEXT OCT 13". Anyone can shed some light on this?


Can you upload a pic?


----------



## New_e46 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hopefully you can see the sticker......



Athram said:


> Can you upload a pic?


----------



## rocketeer1926 (Jan 13, 2015)

Different styles and looks - one is much bigger and less "delicate" so it's really personal choice and style.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

rocketeer1926 said:


> Different styles and looks - one is much bigger and less "delicate" so it's really personal choice and style.


This thread is over three years old. Slow down for a second!!!!


----------

